# B13 transmission part numbers?



## 34Diesel34 (Nov 13, 2011)

I’m having my b13 transmission rebuilt, & 5th gear popout problem fixed. I need the part number for the plastic oil spreader. Mine is broken. I can’t find one any where. I may be able to find one if I had the part number. Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If your car has an SR20DE, the transmission is an: RS5F32V
Here's a web site that has a parts breakdown:

nissan4u.com/parts/sentra/us_b13/1994_6/type_49/power_train/transmission_case_and_clutch_release/

Hope this helps.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you have the SR20 engine, it looks like the part is called an "oil gutter," is Nissan P/N: 32107-50J00 and is discontinued, meaning you'll have to find a transmission in a salvage yard for parts to get it. Or, if you have the old one, you could probably have someone with a 3D printer make one for you. I'm looking at part code "32137" in the diagram.


----------



## Boobtube (Apr 14, 2019)

Genuine Nissan 32107-50J00 (3210750J00) GUTTER, OIL ADAPTER According to this site, the part is available for 2.68 US $ plus shipping.


----------



## 34Diesel34 (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks so much. It’s available on that site but they are in Japan and they said they cannot ship anything to the USA right now because of that Coronavirus crap. All of the other stores and web sites that sell Nissan parts are saying they don’t have it and it’s discontinued.  . I ended up having to buy a used one from JGY customs.


----------

